# Track Stick and kernel 2.5

## Bogo

You know, that little nub in the middle of laptop keyboards. In 2.4, all I had for mouse support was PS/2. Both the pad and the stick worked. I tried out 2.5, and I had to enable PS/2 and mousedev support, but only the pad works. Anyone know what else I need for the stick? I tried busmouse, but that didn't help.

----------

## Bogo

Nevermind it mysteriously started working again  :Smile: 

----------

## Bogo

And then just as mysteriously it stopped working hrm...

----------

## Bogo

Ok it seems that the trackstick works after I suspend the laptop. So, after I reboot I have to close the screen, then open it and the trackstick works. Go figure.

----------

## pilla

What is the model of your laptop?

 *Bogo wrote:*   

> Ok it seems that the trackstick works after I suspend the laptop. So, after I reboot I have to close the screen, then open it and the trackstick works. Go figure.

 

----------

## Bogo

Dell Inspiron 4150. It's funny.... the track stick works fine with 2.4, but in 2.5 I have to suspend it then unsuspend it then it works fine. Maybe this is a bug with 2.5 or something I didn't configure right....

----------

## BradN

weird... were you using the same APM or ACPI settings?  That's the only thing I can think of that might have a big effect on that.

----------

## pilla

Kernel compiled with the same config?

 *Bogo wrote:*   

> Dell Inspiron 4150. It's funny.... the track stick works fine with 2.4, but in 2.5 I have to suspend it then unsuspend it then it works fine. Maybe this is a bug with 2.5 or something I didn't configure right....

 

----------

